# Electrolytic Recovery Part 3. b.: Filtering



## lazersteve (Mar 22, 2007)

I've finished the final video for the Electrolytic Cell Tutorial using sulfuric acid and glycerin. I'll be adding a tutorial on using another type of electrolytic cell used for karat gold soon. My next video will show how to get the silver back from silver chloride. 

As usual the video is on my website, you must click I Agree and then select the "Electrolytic Cell Filtering" link:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

Be sure to post your questions and comments.

Steve


----------

